

Is the United Nations racist? - pavanred
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/lead/is-the-united-nations-racist/article4928624.ece?homepage=true

======
ianstallings
I would quickly admit there is a Euro-centricity of the UN that is hard to
deny. But I don't think it's so much about race these days as it is about
economic status. Poor nations have to face the same bias that poor people do
in society in order to be represented. Basically they have to become a thorn
in the side of the wealthy. The wealthier nations feel that they have more on
the line and should in turn have more control. Does this sound like a familiar
debate? It's the same one raging throughout all societies right now.

